# Considerng a 92F and new here



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, just stumbled here and thought I'd reg up and say hello..
Gotta friend with a used 92F (100-200 rounds through it) stainless or inox or brunital? I dunno.. but it's NOT black.. It is very sharp looking.. I guess it's the Inox. (I need to look at it again and verify model and look for the inox markings and where it was made).. Has pachmayr grips, a couple holsters, boxes of good 9mm rounds.. stock other than that. asking price $550.

hmmm fair deal?? 

The weapon appears to be in great shape.. clean and sharp. I'm new to handguns (but not shooting.. deer-hunting, etc) so was considering a good home protector and a learner to take to the range.

Anyway.. Hello from the handgun newb.. :mrgreen: Also considering XD's, M&P's, so-so for the glocks, but am also drawn for some reason to the CZ's.. Grips felt nice. Originally just wanted a .45 acp, but a good reliable 9mm also open-minded:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy. :smt1099They'll be some come along and tell you more about the pistol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome! 

All the pistols you mentioned are good ones - the Beretta, XD, M&P, Glock and CZ are all reliable and more than accurate enough for defense and casual shooting.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.. I'm sure I'll get an education reading in here.. Lot's of stuff like apparently S&W was foreign owned for a while and/or the deal with S&W and Walther, etc.. basic industry stuff.. as well as ballistics and general firearm knowledge, safety, maintenance, etc.. Looking forward to it.. Hopefully will get to the point where I can actually contribute some info to other folks looking for info as well, objectively with caution not to misinform. :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm also learning about the various actions and types of pistols also..
single action, double action, double-single, etc. Hammer vs internal (striker-fire?), 1911 vs about everything else.. hehe.. reminds me of my harley.. There's the single-pin 45 degree pushrod v-twin, and every other bike. :mrgreen: And better/worse all depends on who you ask. I'd love to get into a decent typical full-length .45 acp 1911 style but again it reminds me of harleys .. ain't cheap by no means.. Don't know why but I had the thought those CZ's are a close compromise for an "almost 1911" with the single-action hammer and grip-safety style maybe? I'm not set on that though as mentioned the beretta or other poly's I'm looking at.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

babs said:


> Hopefully will get to the point where I can actually contribute some info to other folks looking for info as well, objectively with caution not to misinform. :smt023


Welcome! I'm sure you'll be contributing plenty in no time. You can't help but learn from these guys, and we'll be glad to hear about any experiences you have. Every gun you've mentioned has numerous fans on this board, particularly the (pesky) Glock guys, so I doubt you could go wrong with any of them. I'm a Walther man, myself. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Snowman said:


> particularly the (pesky) Glock guys


And here I thought those upstart XD guys were the pesky ones! Silly me. :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Snowman said:


> Welcome! I'm sure you'll be contributing plenty in no time. You can't help but learn from these guys, and we'll be glad to hear about any experiences you have. Every gun you've mentioned has numerous fans on this board, particularly the (pesky) Glock guys, so I doubt you could go wrong with any of them. I'm a Walther man, myself. :mrgreen:


Thanks.. hehe.. yeah the pesky glock, XD AND 92 guys. :mrgreen:

hehehe.. sorry.. The way you said that made me think... 
"I don't want Fop @#$ @#$%^&! I'm a Dapper Dan man!"

Walther... nice.. What's the story there? Don't know much about them. I'm assuming they're some part of S&W now? Partners or something.. Man there's sooooo much inbreeding among these armories now... The PPS and P99's are eye-catchers. I wonder how similar or different they are or how much design they share with the S&W's?

... edit: I searched.. Interesting relationship between S&W and Walther


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome,

Check out this site!

http://www.gundirectory.com/body.as...moID=400&ammo=.40 SW&ammoD=.40+Smith+&+Wesson

I have it on .40 S & W because that is my preference but it also covers pistols of other calibers!


----------

